# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 - Private Server - Ophelia Core

## yamashi12

Hey guys !

We are currently working on a private server and looking for players !

Here is a little video : 



You can join us there : Ophelia Core - Serveur privée GW2

We are currently translating the website from french to english so hang tight until we finish that.

Cheers,
Yamashi

----------


## karnkore

Man you know what would be cool, to have a private server where full world pvp is possible, like the entire world is a battlezone.

----------


## yuuji

let us know if we can help in any way .

----------


## Hompacko

Wow this is great news and I'm sure a lot of people will be interested in it. Currently gw2 decided to implement some changes to WvW that a lot of people do not like, hence most of the unofficial gw2 GvG community has gone. It would be great if this private server allowed them to come back by removing some of those new changes and making a balanced area where Guild vs Guild fights can occur.

Thanks for the great work, hope to see more of this!

----------


## yuuji

any update or are u guys working on teso ?

----------


## MagicM

Everygame has private ones haha

----------


## Galaxan

That's pretty cool, didn't know newer games had private servers already. Good luck.

----------


## Shameless

> Man you know what would be cool, to have a private server where full world pvp is possible, like the entire world is a battlezone.


This. Please, this.

----------


## cr0c

Hi,

Is this private server up and existing for real?

Is there any existing GW2 private server at all?

----------

